# ID this Stem Plant Please



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

Picked this up at a new local mom and pop fish store that recently opened. The owner had no idea what it was and neither do I... but it sure is nice looking! I stuck it front and center in my tank so I could see how it grows and try to propagate it some before placing in the aquascape.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A Myriophyllum of some sort??


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

It looks like Parrot's Feather, Myriophyllum aquaticum. I've never had success growing this plant underwater.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree, M. aquaticum. It is showing emersed growth foliage which will change to a larger diameter whorl with finer, even more pinnate leaf shape and a coppery green coloration when kept submersed.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, Parrot Feather. It will grown under water but like Travis says it changes color to green and looks similar to a cabomba. It grows VERY fast.


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I really like the look it has now... too bad it's gonna change. I'm sure I'll find a place for it in my aquascape though, and by the sounds of it I'll have quite a bit of it to give away and trade in a few months!


----------



## supap (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks like Hottonia Palustris to me, if it is, dont worry... its shape will remain the same as the photo.
Sorry my english...


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

yes parrots feather for sure! wont grow well submersed, does great as a floater and grows like crazy. if you have an open top aquarium its nice i have tons the stuff and cant give it away! if anyone wants 25-45 pieces ill give it you for the 6.00 prority mail price! they sell this stuff on ebay! it grows in creeks and ponds here like crazy!
i dont have payal though! if you want some send me a usps money order

heres some i had in the tank till the leaves fell off and only the top stays feathery thats sticking out of the water


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Definately a cool plant!


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks again guys... leaves are beginning to drop off now... but the plant is growing taller, so we'll see.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have kept this in a tank for as long as I wanted it. It will grow submersed. It just grows differently, not silver, and grows leggy like a sparse cabomba. Mine never died, it grew fast until I took it out.


----------

